# Buds aren't getting bigger



## sap_boy (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, I thought I'd give it a few weeks, but now I'm starting to get worried.

The white pistils on my plant are still the same size as they were three weeks ago! The buds aren't developing and I live in the NOrtheast. It's going to get cold here in 4-5 weeks! 

What should I do? I know it's a female, and I know it's healthy because the leaves are green, the branches are strong, and the plant seems to be thriving.

Help!


----------



## Growdude (Aug 31, 2007)

sap_boy said:
			
		

> OK, I thought I'd give it a few weeks, but now I'm starting to get worried.
> 
> The white pistils on my plant are still the same size as they were three weeks ago! The buds aren't developing and I live in the NOrtheast. It's going to get cold here in 4-5 weeks!
> 
> ...


 
All ya can do is hang in there and wait, give em a dose of bloom ferts if you havent already done so.

They will come along in 5 more weeks


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey there.

I had the same problem...seemed like the buds werent doing much of anything.  But now mine seem to have taken off.  I bet yours will too.


----------



## Sophiesdad (Aug 31, 2007)

Let nature take it's course, it should fill out but it really depends on it's genetics, it might just give you a bunch of little tiny "popcorn" buds, either way you'll have some decent smoke eventually..... My plants are just starting to fill in now, we still have another 6 weeks or so until we start getting heavy frost, and I personally try not to harvest until there's been a few "killing" frosts, the first couple of light ones seem to sometimes kick the plants in the *** and get the buds turning color and filling out faster. BE patient, this is when new growers mess up and harvest early, my rule of thumb is the day you think your plants are ready for harvest wait at least one more week....
Good luck, enjoy the fruits of your labors.


----------



## SFC (Sep 1, 2007)

Sophiesdad could not have said it better. Patience is the key to outstanding bud my friend. Plan on the full moon in Mid-October. That is a good target date for harvest. Any sooner ,and you will be sacrificing weight,and potency.


----------

